# Pregnant with twins at 45



## badgerboo

Have recently conceived with donor eggs and scan shower it's twins. We were given such a low chance with the eggs we decided to put two back in. Feeling overwhelmed. Anybody in a similar situation or have raised twins at an older age.  Feeling very blessed too but could really do with meeting some mums on here with advice and support.  Thanks all x


----------



## LadyLam

Hi badgerboo
I am 43 and 9w+4 with twins. All being well I will be 44 by the time they are born. I have to say my mind has been on overdrive with questions and concerns which is settling down a bit now I am getting my head around it. How far along are you? What are your main concerns? 
I am sure there are other ladies with more experience than me that can help too 
LLx


----------



## Stacey10

Hi  first off congratulations  I conceived twins at the age of 46, I had a wonderful pregnancy and I'm now 48 and my twin girls will be 1 in June, I'm planning on goin back for my two frosties next yr. I have had pregnancies before and for me I just made sure I looked after myself, had lots of rest, drank a ton of water and ate properly!! A twin pregnancy is totally different to a singleton pregnancy, everything happens faster so you do need to look after yourself more and rest rest rest when you need to


----------



## Carter4

Hi badgerboo, I am soon to be 41, and am currently 27 weeks with DE twins. I certainly recognise the overwhelmed feeling. Happy to share any advice/support that you may need. Good luck to you and LadyLam xx


----------



## bundles

Hi Badgerboo. Huge congratulations  why not post on the Twins, Triplets or More Board:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=152.0

I'm sure there will be plenty of ladies happy to chat with you.
Good luck
xx


----------



## badgerboo

thank you ladies... im still in shock i think as past history with my own eggs has always resulted in bad experiences then i went through early menopause so donor was the way to go and this is like a miracle.  nervous about th fact its twins due to my age but its great to hear from ladies that have been there and done it!  I am resting and looking after myself.  the sickness and fatigued has lifted a lot.

i would really love to meet up with people in London - anyone live in London

by the way i am 9 weeks nearly and on countdown to my 12 week scan!!


----------



## LadyLam

I would have loved to have met up but am a long way from you. Feel free to message anytime though. I am 10 weeks today and my sickness has all but gone too.
Exciting and nerve racking at the same time!
Big hug 
LLx


----------



## LMB

I am pregnant with DE twins too and am 8wk + 2 days.. I am also 42yrs.. It really hant sunk in but husband is feeling tad overwhelmed by it and worried about all practical stuff of how the house will run etc as we do t have any family within 300 miles! I on other hand am trying not to sweat the small stuff and think we will be just fine and praying that they both stick and no complications.. We also have a 5yr old daughter and am conscious that I am feeling bit rubbish and perhaps don't quite have as much energyas I normally have - but hopefully this will pass....I have had spot bleeding too so trying to rest as much as possible and kind of neglecting the domestic goddess duties!


----------



## Society

Bagereboo, how are you getting on with the twin pregnancy? I'm getting to blasts transferred next month and am same age as you.  I'd love to have twins too but there is no guarantee with these procedures. Did you so anything specifically diet, supplement, acup wise to help?


----------



## bambinocat

Hi
I was 47 when conceived donor egg twins. They are now 20 months
I will be 50 in October. DH is 49. 
It is fabulous
Was fully stressed during pregnancy. In retrospect it was fantastic no sickness, only gained1.5 stones, babies born with planned section(my choice always) at 37 weeks. 
First few weeks carnage!!!! Get help!!!! I thought I am a mature professional capable woman what help do I need? Parents 300 miles away. 

One pair of hands 2 babies - you need help!

Cook cook cook and freeze it all. For 3-4 months the thought of cooking after finally getting babies to bed was not a possibility. I could just about defrost and microwave a spag Bol!

You will have stress but you will have fun. It will take you 1 hour to walk a 10 min path as everyone stops to chat. 

We are in Winchester happy to chat if you want. We are off to Cornwall tomorrow for a week - airports 2 babies still a no no. 

Enjoy, congrats, life will never be the same but hopefully it will be wonderfull. 

Does anyone know where ivf world has gone?

Cheers
Sam


----------



## alwayshopefull

i see this post is from may, but wondering where you are in your pregnancy and how you're doing? I hope all is ok, and am curious because i am 46 and 7 weeks pregnant with twins myself. I have had minimal symptoms, meaning i have slightly sore boobs, some queasy/nauseous feelings that come and go, and deffo some massive bloating but thats about it. Ive had 2 scans and have another one next week at 8 weeks. 
I don't know how you felt at this stage, but i have to say, aside from the anxiety, i feel pretty gross. I feel hungry and nauseous at the same time, and most foods, at the thought make me feel sick, and i feel like i wind up eating even when i'm not hungry just to avoid the nausea coming back. 
Im also an emotional wreck and feel like im going to either rip someones head off, or burst into tears. Ive also heard about this vanishing twin syndrome so that is at the back pf my mind as well
Im scared doing this at my age, esp because its turned into twins and now sure how to handle it.

Hope all has gone well with you and your pregnancy, and so sorry if if hasn't, but if is has, id welcome any advice when you were at this stage.


----------



## Tincancat

Scary time Always hopeful before 12 weeks but with a young donor you are much more likely to continue with the 2.  Sit tight and try to enjoy the knowledge you are pregnant with twins even if you feel you can't tell people yet.  I used to love thinking I'm pregnant and no-one but me knows it  
TCCx


----------



## littlefoxies

I am 36, not pregnant, but an actual Twin - so I come at it from another place. You will be wonderful, just love them. It's a wonderful thing to be a twin. Mums of twins say to me, there are a nightmare first (wake each other up, cry all the time), but when they start playing, it's cashback time - they play together and that's ace! Everyone gives you nightmare scenarios but realistically the first 6 months of any child's life are all night feeds and dirty bums, so it will be tough, but you will get there. You be great. Not sure if breastfeeding, but don't let people pressure you. Two babies is tough, and might be too much to breastfeed xx


----------



## miamiamo

Great news! Congrats. But what does it mean older age?  No, no, no- it is close to the middle age, no other options. You will be the most perfect mum.


----------



## daisyg

Hi,

Re Breastfeeding twins!  My twins were born when I was 46 (solo mum, donor embryos), and I exclusively breastfed and continued until they were two with no problems.  They are now 9 years old!  It can be done!
D xxx


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008

Congratulations to all of you ladies!
If I may ask,  how old were your egg donors?

Thank you and all the best!


----------



## Anny1970

Hi there!!! I am so happy for each of you!!!I think it the best thing in the world to be just pregnant. But to be pregnant with twins…!!! Being 45…  I am sure it is the happiest period in the woman`s life. Unfortunately I am not able to feel the movements of the child in my womb. But luckily we found the way out. We used surrogacy. We are really happy to become parents even through surrogacy. I wonder is if it is difficult to carry twins? I think pregnancy is a great time but also difficult. I read an article about multiple pregnancies. It is said that carrying 2 or more children at once is very dangerous. The risk of premature delivery is higher. Being 45 is even more dangerous. Unfortunately the older the woman is pregnancy becomes more difficult. I wish easy delivery to all pregnant here. Hope all your children will be healthy. I am sure you will become the best parents in the world!!! Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## miamiamo

*Anny1970* it is the double heppiest period


----------

